
An American Intelligence Service Insider Leaked the Podesta Emails to Wikileaks - scrolib
http://www.scrolib.com/2016/12/insider-american-intelligence-service-leaked-podesta-emails-wikileaks/
======
cwisecarver
Not saying this is bs or not but the source of this article is Zero Hedge.
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-15/revealed-who-
gave-d...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-15/revealed-who-gave-
democratic-emails-
wikileaks?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zerohedge%2Ffeed+%28zero+hedge+-+on+a+long+enough+timeline%2C+the+survival+rate+for+everyone+drops+to+zero%29)

~~~
iooi
ZH is using [1] as it's source, which reprinted the article from [2]

[1]
[http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2016/12/64139.html](http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2016/12/64139.html)
[2] [https://consortiumnews.com/2016/12/12/us-intel-vets-
dispute-...](https://consortiumnews.com/2016/12/12/us-intel-vets-dispute-
russia-hacking-claims/)

